# Winter Storm



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

As I watch the storm moving our way I am wondering about the ones it has already hit. Is everyone ok and do you all still have electric? Be careful and stay warm.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Your sending it our way right now, just what we need more snow.









Tomorrow afternoon I am heading from PA over on 70 west to 664 south and staying at that Holiday
Inn Express in Logan. How's the roads around Hocking Hills/Athens?


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Nasty







Is the word that comes to mind first. Be careful. I have been listening to the fire pager and the surrounding depts. have been busy. I hope it slows down and clears up. I have been watching the radar and It is looking like the ice is heading for us in the next couple of hours.







I don't mind the snow but when the ice starts showing up i am glad to stay home and keep the fire going in the wood stove.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Be carefull out there!!

They're saying 6" - 12" is the conservative forecast here - - starting late tonight and snowing all day tomorrow


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Be carefull out there!!
> 
> They're saying 6" - 12" is the conservative forecast here - - starting late tonight and snowing all day tomorrow


 Oh yea!!!







Guess I should have stopped the "Dance" a while ago.....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

It's a little chilly here today, 64 degrees with a stiff 3mph wind from the west. They're saying that by tomorrow it should be back to a more tolerable 72 degrees. Brrrrr.....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> It's a little chilly here today, 64 degrees with a stiff 3mph wind from the west. They're saying that by tomorrow it should be back to a more tolerable 72 degrees. Brrrrr.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Be carefull out there!!
> 
> They're saying 6" - 12" is the conservative forecast here - - starting late tonight and snowing all day tomorrow


 Oh yea!!!







Guess I should have stopped the "Dance" a while ago.....
[/quote]
Yea....like maybe a month ago!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I just know y'all are going to find this funny, but we just heard we're closing our building at 5PM today due to icing roads!! Yippee! I get to go home early.

Mark


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I just know y'all are going to find this funny, but we just heard we're closing our building at 5PM today due to icing roads!! Yippee! I get to go home early.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

I thought your truck was 4 wheel drive??


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I heard from my SIL in Sanora,KY around 2pm, and she was scared to go out do to breaking and falling branches, but happy to still have power!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Guess I will be trying out the new rig. Will be off to work at 5:00 am no matter the conditions. Police Department doesn't get a snow day or at least they haven't let me in on it yet, if they do.

Stay safe and warm.

Jim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> I just know y'all are going to find this funny, but we just heard we're closing our building at 5PM today due to icing roads!! Yippee! I get to go home early.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

I thought your truck was 4 wheel drive??








[/quote]

Even 4WD does you no good on ice! We had an ice storm in 1998 and some folks didn't see power for 3 weeks. I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts.

Could we have a collective prayer for us Virginia folks. I sure would like one good snow this winter! I want to stay home, cook soup, play in the snow and go nowhere for a change for a day or two!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow if we closed the roads and business's every time they for-casted snow and ice, I would have 7 or 8 months off every year!!

I'll have to start pushing for that!

Drive safe everyone.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> Wow if we closed the roads and business's every time they for-casted snow and ice, I would have 7 or 8 months off every year!!
> 
> I'll have to start pushing for that!
> 
> ...


Have you seen any snow-plows in Texas lately? Me neither .....


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok We just put away the snow shovel and pulled out the spade to start chipping ice. This is not fun. I repeat I do not like ice. I am thankful that we heat with wood. Even if the electric goes out we will be warm. I did sweet talk the daughter in law into leaving the little guy with us.







So I know all of the family is in and safe unless the pager goes off. The news media was warning that it is a good possibility that power will be out by AM. The pine tree in the front yard is drooping alot, I hope it makes it with minimal broken branches.







We will have extra cars in the drive tonight due to living at the bottom of the hill. No one can make it up their driveways. Sure is fun to watch out the window and see them walk home.







Everyone stay safe and warm.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

In a word......busy. Why is it these things happen when I have to work


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Wow if we closed the roads and business's every time they for-casted snow and ice, I would have 7 or 8 months off every year!!
> 
> I'll have to start pushing for that!
> 
> ...


Have you seen any snow-plows in Texas lately? Me neither .....








[/quote]

Actually I havn't seen any around here lately, budget cuts!


----------

